# Had to go



## Memphis (Feb 2, 2018)

hey, everyone. New here. Been traveling for about 7 months now, with my girl and two dogs in an old Honda CR-V, that I ripped the back seats from and build a plywood riser so we could sleep. We left South Florida in August, with the express intent of traveling until we couldn't anymore, and then trying to find a better place for us to live (our town was killing us).

Our trip took us up to Savannah, GA (ironically, the first place we stopped still reigns as my favorite), where we had a wonderful time filling our heads with mushrooms and bouncing around the city. If anybody there meets an older, blind, black fella on the street named Lonnie, tell him his buddies with the joint and the dogs say hi! We had such a wonderful experience. Slept right on the river on the benches with no issue. If we settle again I'd love for it to be there.

From there we headed into South Carolina, all of which can pretty much fuck itself, then into Tennessee. The main qualifier for our campsites was that they be close to water. We have been toting two 10 ft kayaks and I had wonderful visions of catching dinner along the road. dinner never found my lures, but having the boats was still amazing, and allowed us to really be able to explore the places we stopped at on a new level. I wish I had pictures of us trying our best to row upriver, each of us with a 70 pound dog at the bow, weighing it all down and loving every second of it...

We wanted to stay where we were, but we had decided at the outset to hit the west coast. Jasmin had never seen the Pacific, and, as much as she loves the ocean, I thought that was definitely a worthwhile thing to try to do. So, with that in mind, we headed west, through Tennessee, into Arkansas and Missouri (the first time the car broke), and finally up into Iowa and South Dakota.

Crossing the widest point of the Missouri River in southeast South Dakota at dusk in 50 mph crosswinds in a tiny car that could die at any second,with two boats haphazardly strapped to the top, is not something I would wish on anyone, and not something I plan to do again. But we made it. And damn if it wasn't worth it for the scenery.

Money running out, so we went ahead and made a beeline to California, where an old friend had one of those special farms that harvests in the fall. Planned on working two weeks; stayed two months. One of my dogs had never seen horses or chickens before, so that's probably the highlight of this trip for him.

We finished up at the farm near Yosemite, then headed North, into the Triangle, to see if we could find work blind and earn a little more, because we knew the car was gonna need some serious love if it was going to be able to keep helping us. We found work immediately and spent another two months alone on an isolated farm in Humboldt county, tending a product that apparently nobody but us gave half a shit for. Seriously, owner paid all this money for legal permit, then let the whole product go to shit.

Just my girl, my dogs and I on ten acres along the Eel River. Couldn't have asked for a better landing. Really felt like we didn't deserve it.

This is where Pumba (the car) decided he had had enough. Lot of time tinkering, more time fidgeting, and most money I've ever spent on anything ever. Long and short: we got him running right again, at the expense of pretty much all of what we had earned, and no thanks to the shops in Eureka, CA (fair warning: if ever in eureka with car trouble, grant Antich Automotive a wide berth, they'll take you for everything you've got if you allow them).

Quick summation: I'm writing this in a flea motel in eureka. Car is finally done and we are ready to strike out again. Plan is to head for Portland,OR, to try to find more work and possibly settle down for a while, but we will see. would love to meet up with anyone in Oregon who is interested in traveling to hang out, bounce some ideas, or possibly even make some plans.

I'm tired of the driving. Trains look incredible and I've always wanted to see the world that way, but walking is still honest too.. not ready to stop moving.

Note: if the photos are in any order, I would call it mixed-reverse.


----------



## Memphis (Feb 2, 2018)

Always wanted to live out here, but fuck if it doesn't seem like this place doesn't want anyone else settling down.. still trying to straddle the line of having a home base, and also being able to travel when I want.


----------



## Memphis (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks Sam. We used freecampsites all the way here. That site has been invaluable for us. I'll definitely keep the pages you mentioned about fixing the car in mind. 

And yes, the Pacific Northwest has not proven to be a very welcoming part of the country for us. Always thought Portland would be a great place to end up, but now I'm beginning to think that heading back to the South might be best. Don't know, and caring less and less.


----------



## Potts (Nov 16, 2020)

Memphis said:


> hey, everyone. New here. Been traveling for about 7 months now, with my girl and two dogs in an old Honda CR-V, that I ripped the back seats from and build a plywood riser so we could sleep. We left South Florida in August, with the express intent of traveling until we couldn't anymore, and then trying to find a better place for us to live (our town was killing us).
> 
> Our trip took us up to Savannah, GA (ironically, the first place we stopped still reigns as my favorite), where we had a wonderful time filling our heads with mushrooms and bouncing around the city. If anybody there meets an older, blind, black fella on the street named Lonnie, tell him his buddies with the joint and the dogs say hi! We had such a wonderful experience. Slept right on the river on the benches with no issue. If we settle again I'd love for it to be there.
> 
> ...


Great story. Ive fucked around a half-assed it on my own around a few states always solo but at 41 I finally met a chick who's never travelled but is down to hop or hitch with me. So hopefully soon, since it's getting cold, I'll be having a trip to Cali with a partner myself. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tony G (Nov 16, 2020)

I haven't stoped riding for 16 years u get that itch it's time for a adventure


----------



## Potts (Nov 16, 2020)

Tony G said:


> I haven't stoped riding for 16 years u get that itch it's time for a adventure


WYA now? Anywhere near mid-south?


----------



## Tony G (Nov 16, 2020)

Damn just missed me was in maryland for two weeks just left butte on my way home to Yakama


----------



## Potts (Nov 16, 2020)

Enjoy home! Next time you hop holla


----------



## Tony G (Nov 16, 2020)

If your ever on the west let me know I should be coming east again for Xmas or new years idk yet


----------



## Potts (Nov 16, 2020)

Tony G said:


> If your ever on the west let me know I should be coming east again for Xmas or new years idk yet


Bet. West is where I'm headed soon. I have a felony case, in Springfield Missouri like the 8th...and my chicks staying with her sister but gotta bounce cause of the whole covid spike here in Memphis. I'm kind of infinity homeless but this is the first year ive decided to go warmer for the winter. Was thinking maybe Savannah area or somewhere in Texas.


----------



## Ameris (Nov 16, 2020)

Memphis said:


> Always wanted to live out here, but fuck if it doesn't seem like this place doesn't want anyone else settling down.. still trying to straddle the line of having a home base, and also being able to travel when I want.


Sweet read. 
Wish I could worked on Pumba,first. 
Hope there's a follow up.


----------



## Anthorhitchhiker77 (Jan 16, 2022)

Potts said:


> Bet. West is where I'm headed soon. I have a felony case, in Springfield Missouri like the 8th...and my chicks staying with her sister but gotta bounce cause of the whole covid spike here in Memphis. I'm kind of infinity homeless but this is the first year ive decided to go warmer for the winter. Was thinking maybe Savannah area or somewhere in Texas.


Are you gonna solve your case or are you going to bail before trial cause from my understanding is felonies they will extradite you from any state


----------



## Boardingly (Mar 24, 2022)

There are some properly incredible train trips you can take through the rockies. Highly recommend.


----------



## Tony G (Mar 24, 2022)

The rocky's are great so are the Poconos


----------



## moderntrivia (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm curious why SC was so shitty for you. 

I totally get the Portland thing. They've been swamped with homelessness and I think there are a lot of sensitive people there that are so afraid of it, they resist anything that even resembles it. Which says more about them than the people on the streets. It only seems to make resentments harsher. That all said, in an ideal world Portland is one of my favorite cities.

Savannah is badass. I like all the bells tolling and old bars and squares and antebellum houses and oaks and the ships going past the riverfront. It feels truly dignified. Also the proportions of everything just seem different than any other city I've been in. I could see it being a fun place to trip. It'd be even better, though, if it wasn't so damn touristy. I spent a lot of my childhood in a tourist town, and it's fun as hell, but can't with those tacky little attractions. (touristy bars=good/"pedal pubs"=ehh). There are some incredible antique stores in historic Savanna. The town seems to attract really interesting old paraphernalia.


----------



## zenchop (Mar 28, 2022)

Hey Memphis, fellow Florida escapee here. Those pics look awesome, that river site and the doggos look happy and adorable. I recently decided against following thru to the west coast and am stuck in Vegas right now (legal weed, could be worse) but I'm headed to Nashville when gas prices stabilize so just wanted to say hey and safe travels. Not while walking is still honest and you haven't given up on me (sorry but that song will be stuck in my head all week now)


----------



## micah (Apr 4, 2022)

Tony G said:


> The rocky's are great so are the Poconos


have you been to Jim Thorpe, PA? It's in northwest PA in the Poconos valley


----------



## Tony G (Apr 5, 2022)

micah said:


> have you been to Jim Thorpe, PA? It's in northwest PA in the Poconos valley


Yeah it's nice


----------

